# Ginger-Rum Chicken



## carnivore (Dec 1, 2003)

*Ginger-Rum Chicken*

4 boneless, skinless chicken breasts
1/2 cup unsweetened pineapple juice
1/3 cup rum
1/4 cup soy sauce
1 tbsp brown sugar
1 tbsp grated fresh ginger
4 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 tsp red pepper flakes
Combine all ingredients except chicken in a bowl and stir well to mix.  Marinate chicken in the mixture 4-24 hours.  Reserving the marinade, remove the chicken and grill until cooked through.  Meanwhile, in a sauce pan bring marinade and 2 tbsp butter to a boil.  Reduce heat and simmer, stirring often,  for 5-10 minutes.
Serve chicken over rice and spoon sauce over chicken.  Top with toasted sesame seeds and chopped green onion.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 2, 2003)

YUM!!  This is like a recipe I use for chicken wings - except I use white wine in place of the rum.  I'd like to try your recipe next time.  I let them marinate for a full 24 hours alng with some rings marinating in a separate baggie from the chicken - then grill both.  

OK, stupid question - do you use the darker color rum or the clear?  Rum usually gets me in severe trouble    and I have only used it in Mojitos recently - didn't know if one was better for flavor than the other when using it to cook with.


----------



## carnivore (Dec 2, 2003)

hi kitchenelf,
i used white rum (clear) this time and it was good, but next time i'm going to try using Captain Morgan for even more taste.  i haven't had that stuff since college...


----------

